# Halifax Spring 2018



## lorovec (May 9, 2018)

This is the final competition to be hosted by the Dalhousie Cubing Society of the 2017-18 school year.
Unlike past events, we have odd events that have previously never been held in our province.

Date: May 26th 2018
Location: Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
Pyraminx
Skewb
Square-1
Megaminx
Clock
3x3x3 FMC (single)
3x3x3 Blindfolded
3x3x3 One-Handed (tentative)

Registration is done through the canadiancubing website, http://canadiancubing.com/Events/HSp2018

It should be a great competition and I hope to see a good turnout.


----------

